
BleachBit “stifles investigation” of Hillary Clinton - MollyR
https://www.bleachbit.org/news/bleachbit-stifles-investigation-hillary-clinton
======
chvid
I don't this story will last long on hn.

It is very funny though.

Even if destruction of evidence in an FBI investigation should be a serious
criminal offense.

~~~
Agustus
Absolutely not.

I would love to see how this would be interpreted if the cronyism was not in
place within the media and the executive branch.

Imagine how much uproar there would be within the SEC if you admitted to
deleting all of the evidence, you would get Madoff type cover-up coupled with
Mylan EpiPen disgust.

